

A Stick Figure Guide to the Advanced Encryption Standard (AES) - moserware
http://www.moserware.com/2009/09/stick-figure-guide-to-advanced.html

======
mildweed
Favorite part:

"Foot-Shooting Prevention Agreement: I, (your name), promise that once I see
how simple AES really is, I will _not_ implement it in production code even
though it would be really fun. This agreement shall be in effect until the
undersigned creates a meaningful interpretive dance that compares and
contrasts cache-based, timing, and other side channel attacks and their
countermeasures. (Signature) (Date)"

That being said, for my PHP+MySQL bretheren:

<http://phpseclib.sourceforge.net/>

[http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/encryption-
functions....](http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/encryption-
functions.html#function_aes-encrypt)

~~~
dfranke
The first person to actually do this has lots of HN karma coming his way.

------
steveplace
Nice flash animation explaining AES:

[http://www.cs.bc.edu/~straubin/cs381-05/blockciphers/rijndae...](http://www.cs.bc.edu/~straubin/cs381-05/blockciphers/rijndael_ingles2004.swf)

------
brown9-2
This is pretty neat. How long did it take you to draw each panel?

~~~
moserware
I'm embarrassed to say: each one took about 10-25 minutes. The math ones took
a lot longer. I used up two Sharpie markers in the process. My handwriting was
hard to read, so I had to do a lot of editing with Paint.net to make them
legible.

~~~
abyssknight
That was amazingly well done. I wish you'd have been around to teach my Secure
OS class when we were taught AES implementations. ;)

